
Talk on org mode for emacs - outliner, gtd system - akkartik
http://emacs.wordpress.com/2008/07/17/org-from-the-horses-mouth/
======
hugh
Looks interesting, but has anyone got a text version of the same information
that won't consume 46 minutes of my life?

~~~
jsmcgd
I was sold at about 5:30. Basically just type M-x org-mode to begin.

If you want to create a document with a hierarchical structure: Use * to
denote a heading. Use two asterisks to denote a sub heading etc. Press tab at
a heading to collapse it and its sub headings so that it just shows the
heading. Press tab again to uncollapse. Use M-<up arrow> to swap an item with
the one above it.

To create tables: Use vertical bars to define a table. Use the meta key and
the arrow keys to swap columns and rows.

Contains features for creating flexible todo lists, spreadsheets.

etc etc. Very simple to use. Very powerful. Export to HTML very simply. Export
to other formats.

Basically you don't have to learn very much at all to get a lot of use out of
it. <http://orgmode.org/manual/index.html>

